# IASCA in Colorado



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok here we go for anyone who likes beautiful Colorado or lives here.

Upcoming events in Colorado

Memorial Day (May 25, 2009) Bandimere Speedway High School Drags Event. We will have IASCA judges on hand at this event with Vehicles for auditioning as well as meters and ears for "tune up" clinics Free of charge to all High School Students.

Street Tuner Mayhem (June 7, 2009) Again Tune Up clinics with Judges and vehicle on hand for Demo.

June 21st (tenative) Elite Audio Solution Colo. Springs, Colorado This will be an SQi and SQc event (possilbe Bass Boxing)

June 27&28, 2009 "Traffic Jams" Southwest Plaza Littleton Colorado Saturday will be SQi, SQc and IDBL, Sunday will be IDBL and Bass Boxing.



















Tenative: High Line Car Audio July 11, 2009 SQI and SQc and Axxis Audio Durago, Colorado August 15, 2009 SQi, SQc, IDBL and Bass Boxing.

September 7, 2009 High School drags Bandimere Speedway this will be a special event for High School Student only. We will have SQc (possibly SQi) as well as a special IDBL event for bragging rights. MORE INFO to come one this.

September 20,2009 World Tuner Challenge This will be our season finally (possibly double pt event.)
We are also looking to bring a CAN event to this show


I will update this post as we get more info or more events.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Axxis Audio has confirmed their show.

Axxis Audio's Four Corners Sound Off Extravaganza 
August 15th 
309 S. Camino Del Rio
Durango, Co 81303
970-259-7100


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Walled_Taurus said:


> Well compete if you want to but to im not going to pay for the ac mic
> 
> I just want to push some air and jack around besides they dont give anything worthwhile for prizes to compete.


*We will also be having MASSIVE SALE!!!
Also we will Raffle a Toshiba LCD TV (46" or 52") not sure yet
Gift cards for $25-$50-$75 Dollers
Tweek & Tune With Masters Of car Audio
Bob Morrow & Jake Roberts
More info ASAP!!*



troy_audi0 said:


> *Find Us
> Axxis Audio's Four Corners Sound Off Extravaganza
> August 15th
> 309 S. Camino Del Rio
> ...


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Get Tuned the date is comming up fast!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Axxis Audio's Four Corners Sound Off Extravaganza 
August 15th 
309 S. Camino Del Rio
Durango, Co 81303
970-259-7100
9am-11am
Event runs till its over 

Class Lineup
What Class Would You Be In? Let me know So I Can Get You Setup.
If You Dont See Your Class & You Will be Coming To the Show Let Me Know


IASCA SQi Classes
Rookie Class ~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Amateur Class ~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Pro Class ~Trophies 1st

IASCA SQC1 (single Seat no install)
~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd


2009 IdBL Divisions and Classes (SPL By Cone Area)

ROOKIE DIVISION 
Rookie 1 Class - 1 to 160 sq. in. ~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Rookie 2 Class - 161 to 260 sq. in.~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Rookie 3 Class - 261+ sq. in.~ Trophies 1st

STOCK DIVISION
Stock 1 Class - 1 to 160 sq. in. ~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Stock 2 Class - 161 to 260 sq. in. ~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Stock 3 Class - 261+ sq. in.~Trophies 1st*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Feel Free To Send This To to a friend than may be intrested
*Axxis Audio's Four Corners Sound Off Extravaganza 
August 15th 
309 S. Camino Del Rio
Durango, Co 81303
970-259-7100
9am-11am
Event runs till its over 

Class Lineup
What Class Would You Be In? Let me know So I Can Get You Setup.
If You Dont See Your Class & You Will be Coming To the Show Let Me Know


IASCA SQi Classes
Rookie Class ~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Amateur Class ~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Pro Class ~Trophies 1st

IASCA SQC1 (single Seat no install)
~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd


2009 IdBL Divisions and Classes (SPL By Cone Area)

ROOKIE DIVISION 
Rookie 1 Class - 1 to 160 sq. in. ~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Rookie 2 Class - 161 to 260 sq. in.~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Rookie 3 Class - 261+ sq. in.~ Trophies 1st

STOCK DIVISION
Stock 1 Class - 1 to 160 sq. in. ~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Stock 2 Class - 161 to 260 sq. in. ~Trophies 1st 2nd 3rd
Stock 3 Class - 261+ sq. in.~Trophies 1st*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

BUMP!!
Who is going to make it?


----------

